# Largemouth mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished this bass


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

_Beautiful_ mount. Very natural and lifelike. Congrats!!!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thank you sir !!!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Do you do replicas? Skamania, crappie?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

yes sir I do.


----------

